# Vintage Electric Bicycle



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2013)

This is a very early electric bicycle. I don't have any info on it.
Nowadays the floorboard can house lithium polymer batteries for more space and lower center of gravity.


----------



## bike (Jul 14, 2013)

*excellent*

where did you find this picture if you dont mind sharing


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2013)

Kool bike!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2013)

I was doing a Google search for custom electric bicycles.
I would love to build this. Anyone recognize the frame. It appears to be extended.
Extended frames with space between the seat post and the rear tire are a very good candidate for an electric motor conversion.
The Big Dummy bicycles are really good for this.


----------

